# Control board



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

For some time I have been using old curtis golf cart controllers which I modify to run on considerably higher voltages. My problem is that I have plenty of power sections but the control boards are becoming hard to come by, not to mention the considerable modifications required to run them on 144-200 volts. So my question is does anyone know if there is a simple inexpensive PWM control board out there which I can use. A sense for current limit would be nice but the voltage reg and MOSFET driver I can build myself. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page2.html


----------

